

Mundie sees rise of tablets, 'room computer' - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/22/microsoft-executive-sees-rise-tablets-room-computer

======
trickjarrett
Link not working for me. Is it working for anyone else?

~~~
tvon
No, it bounces between www.thestandard... and m.thestandard... _shrug_

